# Mysterious Fog



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Help! :waving: I've got this mysterious fog on the inside of my windsheld. i've tried windex but it isnt working to well. Any other suggestions?


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

is it fogging up or is it just a haze like its dirty? is it always there or does it appear at certain times? Does using the windex help at all or just make it worse?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I didnt realize how uninformative I was being  

Its a haze like its dirty (wich it is). Its allways there but only visible when light hits it. The windex helps it a little.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

Honest Bob said:


> I didnt realize how uninformative I was being
> 
> Its a haze like its dirty (wich it is). Its allways there but only visible when light hits it. The windex helps it a little.


Mines been doing a similar thing lately and im pretty sure it has to do with the fact that the weather here is perfect for driving with the windows down letting the outside dirty air get on the inside on all of the windows. that along with using the defrost in the morning blasting air across the window. windex has worked alright for me too. might try a high quality glass cleaner to see if it helps. 

i was mainly asking all the questions to see if your problem is the same one that i am having. and it soungs like it. so hopefully others can help both of use. 

one more question. where you using one cleaner and then switched to another one? and the problem got worse?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Aha! Yeah I let my windows go uncleaned for so long now it seems they wont come clean. Could be that the windex I am using is a little too watered down.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I heard it has to do with smoking in the car. It causes a build up on the glass.
My car has it cause my grandma was a heavy window up smoker now i have the car and don't smoke but can't seem to get rid of the film. BTW none of my cars have had this film on them and I don't smoke. 
Not positive if that is the cause.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

im not a smoker and never have been. and i do not think the previous owner of my car was a smoker either. but i have a similar problem. but it seems to come and go. ive learned to live with it though.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i thought it might be from smoking, but i only smoke in my car just sitting there with the door open. basically to listen to a cd and smoke on my work breaks. this fog has been happening to me lately when im driving, the whole car just gets fogged up, even when i turn the defrost on or crack some windows. it's not a 'dirty' thing. its just the right (wrong i should say) weather conditions i think.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

my winshield does the same thing..i am a smoker..but it was doing it before i started smoking in my truck! i think it may be that i put some of that fog-x stuff on my windshield and i didn't completely get it all off..oh yeah..and that non-streak window cleaner (any of them) doesn't hold up to it's name!!!


----------



## smileypaul (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you get an odd smell from the heater when you are using it as well? you may have a hole in your heatercore.. which will result in it leaking, and burning off fluid... the result is a small amoutn of smoke coming from the vents...and it will build up on your windows very quickly..  and it is very hard to clean off.. it look slike its foggy, but its a thin layer of sludge on the glass..  if this is the case, there is some rad stuff you can throw in there to fill the hole from your local store...


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

I dont have any problem with my heater. the haze seems to be worse on my rear window then the front one. could this be cuased by the defroster on the widow?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

get some goof-off in a spray bottle that stuff will kill anything. Just make sure you dont spray anything else with it


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

danifilth said:


> get some goof-off in a spray bottle that stuff will kill anything. Just make sure you dont spray anything else with it


everytime i have used goof off on the outside of the window it seems to leave a slight haze as well. And i wont be using it on the inside becuase i would like to keep my tint.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wait a sec......did you say you have tinted windows?Is the fog on the inside or outside.Also I heard you shouldnt use windex on tinted windows or it will mess them up.Not sure what it does though


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

its not the best idea to use windex because it contains ammonia. and that will eat through the adhesive that hold the tint to the glass. but that is only if you let it sit on the glass. i have used windex wipes with no adverse affects


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah i have been told that before..actually when i got my windows tinted they told me not to use windex or anything else with Amonia in it! .......but my fog is ONLY on my winshield..not on any other window! wish someone could help us!


----------

